# Rose Count Solo Oneup Dropper nachrüsten



## dominikemde (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich würde gern ein Oneup Dropper an meinem Rose Count Solo nachrüsten. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt: muss ich das Innenlager ausbauen um das Kabel im Rahmen vom Unterrohr Richtung Sitzrohr durchführen zu können?

Hat das schon mal jemand an einem Count Solo gemacht?
Ich habe nicht das nötige Werkzeug um das Innenlager auszubauen. Deshalb frage ich lieber vorher!

Danke vorab für die Hilfe
Dominik


----------



## styl0 (15. Januar 2021)

Moin,

ich würde die Leitung durch die Aussparungen für den Umwerferzug verlegen (Gummiabdeckung rechts im Bild + Gummiabdeckung unter den Bohrungen für den zweiten Flaschenhalter):



Falls du einen Umwerfer hast und somit kein Platz ist, vermute ich schon das du das Innenlager ausbauen müsstest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominikemde (15. Januar 2021)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort! 

Das hatte ich mir als Plan B überlegt.
Schöner wäre es natürlich schon komplett  im Rahmen.

Ich denke ich werde mir mal das passende Innenlager Werkzeug besorgen.

Dominik


----------



## styl0 (15. Januar 2021)

dominikemde schrieb:


> Hey, danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> Das hatte ich mir als Plan B überlegt.
> Schöner wäre es natürlich schon komplett  im Rahmen.
> ...


Kein Ding 
Ich denke es würde gar nicht so verkehrt aussehen, zumindest bei den Farbvarianten abseits "schwarz" - Wenn man eine farblich passende Leitung bekommen kann (neongelb/ orange).


----------



## underdog (18. Januar 2021)

dominikemde schrieb:


> Hey, danke für deine Antwort!
> 
> Das hatte ich mir als Plan B überlegt.
> Schöner wäre es natürlich schon komplett  im Rahmen.
> ...


Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es nicht funktionieren! Der Bogen der Leitung der Stütze wird im Tretlagergehäuse zu eng und das feinjustieren der Stütze(Korrekte Sitzhöhe) wird nicht wirklich funktionieren. Da die Leitung da unten nicht durchrutscht wenn du die Stütze einstellen willst.


----------



## TheFanatic (29. Oktober 2021)

Hi dominikemde hast du geschaft intern droppper zum instalieren?


----------



## dominikemde (29. Oktober 2021)

Hi,
Nein. Ich habe das Kabel durch die Öffnung im Sitzrohr rausgeführt. Im Tretlager ist es zu eng dafür!
Dominik


----------



## TheFanatic (29. Oktober 2021)

dominikemde schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nein. Ich habe das Kabel durch die Öffnung im Sitzrohr rausgeführt. Im Tretlager ist es zu eng dafür!
> Dominik


OK Danke fur Anwort dominikemde!
So du bist durch diese kleine Loch gegangen richtig ?
Hast du photos danach ?
Und welche dropper hast du instaliert ?


----------



## dominikemde (29. Oktober 2021)

Ja genau wie auf dem Foto.
Hab den Oneup Dropper V2.


----------

